# Some Pics of my tanks



## electricblueel (Apr 22, 2007)

here is a full tank shot...









one of the three bumble bee gobies in with the puffer:









and the last one for now, is my green spotted puffer:











i will get more later, have to go out and enjoy the sun while its out.

a small bit of info on the tanks, one is a 29 gallon with 2 dwarf gourami's,1 tyre track eel, 2 harlequin rasboras, 1 red blood fin tetra, 1 zebra danio, 3 golden snails, 1rubber lip pelco, and 1 sliver tip shark (temporary)

second tank is a 20 gallon with 3 bumble bee gobies and a green spotted puffer


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

cool, i love gsps!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i really like the tank and the rock formations you have made. looks very nice. ireally want to get some puffers as well


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

o yea.. and the tiretrack will need a bigger tank eventually. i have one and hes my favorite.


----------



## electricblueel (Apr 22, 2007)

we are getting a 210 and a 120... as soon as we have the money this summer....and then after those are set up and running im gonna get a 90 and a couple (1 or 2 more) gsps


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

bb gobies are pretty sweet, its just too bad alot of people who buy them dont keep them in a tank with right conditions and fish =( like me for the first time lol. sweet setup btw


----------



## electricblueel (Apr 22, 2007)

Chaos553 said:


> bb gobies are pretty sweet, its just too bad alot of people who buy them dont keep them in a tank with right conditions and fish =( like me for the first time lol. sweet setup btw


you have a very good point, i never buy a fish if i cant provide the proper living conditions within a reasonalbe amount of time... but we all live and learn.


----------



## electricblueel (Apr 22, 2007)

here are some more pics... 

a full tank hot of the 20 brakish









a blurry one of the puffer:









one of the eels head, mostly all i see of him:









sliver tipped shark:


----------



## electricblueel (Apr 22, 2007)

*More...*

rubber lip:









bloodfin:









and last but not least, the whole tank and stand. built the stand myself with mostly scrap wood and trim that i got from my dad:


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I won't comment on your stocking, etc. since this is only a thread for pics..but I just have to mention that sooner or later that puffer is going to annihilate the BBG's.

Other than that, I love the fish and the tanks!


----------



## electricblueel (Apr 22, 2007)

flamingo said:


> I won't comment on your stocking, etc. since this is only a thread for pics..but I just have to mention that sooner or later that puffer is going to annihilate the BBG's.
> 
> Other than that, I love the fish and the tanks!



honestly i dont even think that he knows that they are in there.... and most of the time they arent moving or are picking on him


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i like that little bonsai tree thing.. im gonna get 1. i love TTE's!! how big is yours? lkike the rubberlip 2


----------



## electricblueel (Apr 22, 2007)

im nit really sure how big but i would guess around 6-8 inches


----------

